
Thinking of Buying a Microsoft Surface Device? - daly
It is a beautifully engineered device. As a tablet it is near perfect for reading. As a portable laptop-like device it works amazingly well. It is an almost perfect bit of design.<p>But it has two fatal flaws.<p>The first is the &quot;Microsoft Attitude&quot;. If you&#x27;re &quot;just a consumer&quot; Microsoft feels you don&#x27;t own your computer. Your &quot;so-called work&quot; has NO value. Trying to read using your app? Are you an artist trying to draw? Are you keeping a budget on your spreadsheet? Well, Microsoft NEEDS to reboot your machine. So suddenly all of your work is gone. And there is nothing you can do to stop it. But, hey, look at your pretty new login picture!<p>If you value your work do not buy a Microsoft Surface product.<p>The second flaw is the &quot;Microsoft Attitude&quot;. The Surface product is designed to be trashed. The hard drive is soldered in. The case cannot be opened so the battery cannot be changed. So when your Surface fails you now have a very expensive piece of trash. Could it be engineered to enable fixes? Sure! Is it hard to make an access panel? Nope! But Microsoft decided you don&#x27;t matter.<p>Mine failed in less than 9 months. Microsoft has &quot;discontinued&quot; repairs because, you know, the &quot;Microsoft Attitude&quot; ensures that you, your work, and your hard-earned cash don&#x27;t matter.<p>DO NOT BUY A MICROSOFT SURFACE.
======
argimenes
I've owned a Surface RT, a Surface Pro 3, and a Surface Book 2 ... but I will
never buy a Microsoft Surface again. The RT failed to start one day and both
the Pro and Book have suffered from screen cracks with only regular wear and
tear. I suspect the body of the Surface devices are too rigid and transfer
impact directly to the screens. Although the screens or both still functioned
(although the touch failed on the Pro) the Book's keyboard battery pack was
trashed, and I had to pay for out of warranty repair.

I've never had any hardware issues with any other laptop.

The Surface devices are beautiful but too fragile in my opinion to be worth
the money spent on them.

------
CyberFonic
Timely warning! I was looking at Surface at the store waiting for the New Year
sales.

Now I'll just stick with a ChromeBook.

~~~
grezql
right, that would be equivalent replacement...

